# What is wrong with my bantam? Please help.



## MsBanty90 (Dec 12, 2014)

This is my first post on Chicken Forum and i'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread but I'm so frantic. I noticed this morning that one of my bantam's nose, her name is Lacey, is completely swollen and yellow. It wasn't like that yesterday. My bantam always had crusty's in her nostrils and I've tried to take it out numerous times but it seems like it's part of her beak? If that's even possible. Anyway. it looks like her one side is a pimple with a yellow center where the "crust" used to be. She has another roommate and their both very close. If one is apart the other gets scared and will bagawk until she sees her sister. Is it possible that her roomie pecked her? There is no blood and that's the only thing throwing me off.  I don't know what to do. My avian vet specialist is only in on Tuesdays and that's so far from now. I also noticed that Nubby, the other "roomie" without the swollen nostril, is loosing color on her face and plucking all of her feathers to the point that she no longer has any tail feathers! The last one came out today. Her face used to be so red in the summer time. I've been giving them electrolytes in their water to see if it's the cold. Her comb is shriveling up and turning pale and her face is turning yellow... Almost as if she was jaundice. She seems to eat and drink water fine. Lacey also doesn't seem to be sick.... I'm so worried. These two are my angels and I care for them deeply. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know. I would appreciate it very much. I have provided pictures to see if it will help you all determine what it is and what may have happened to Lacey.

*Before viewing the pictures, please note that both her and her sister, Nubby, were saved from a home that took horrible care of her. We took it upon us (hubby and I) to take them in and provide them with the love and attention they so desperately needed and deserved. *

Thank-you you all in advance for your comments and advice. We appreciate it. <3


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't help you with Lacey. I have no idea what is going on with her. Did you post in the health and welless Thread?? Someone there might be able to help you. As for Nubby, is she molting? Chickens molt, some really hard and lose most of their feathers and others have lighter molts where they lose some feathers. What are you feeding them? Add extra protien in their diets to help them thru the molt. Good Luck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen a white growth like that on a nostril. As a matter of fact, one of my old hens just developed one. It doesn't seem to affect her so I've decided to take a wait and see approach to it. 

As to the girl that seems to be paling up, she might be molting. Its not uncommon for them to lose the bright red then. When was the last time you saw an egg from her? And btw, how old?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The yellow on their legs and beak is the chemical that makes the egg yolk yellow. When they molt , they no longer lay eggs so the yellow goes back to their bodies instead of being used for the yolk. That is why in the spring good laying hens will lose the yellow leg color.


----------



## babychic (Jul 27, 2014)

have you seen nubby pull her feathers, or are you just finding them? does she seem itchy? if not, like others have said, she may be molting. we have a little bantam like yours, she is precious. is lacey breathing okay? if yes,then dont panic, try to relax and know she will be okay. are they eating fine and have good appetites? if so, then its probably something easily taken care of and your vet will help you when you see them. like chickflick mentioned, extra protein is good. i am giving ours mealworms, black oil sunflower and sometimes i take them scrambled eggs. they are also getting organic scratch and they really like their mix veggies. make sure nubby and lacey are warm and out of drafts.please let us know how all of you are doing and many blessings to you and your girls.


----------

